# Pakistan Medical School Drug Tests



## Preech (May 17, 2011)

I was curious if Pakistani medical schools screen their students for drug usage. So far I have found little on the subject, so I was hoping that a few of you would know. I am particularly interested in tests for THC. Do any of the schools at DUHS test?

Thank you. #laugh


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

No they don't check.


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol! I go to Dow International and trust me, they don't test for anything.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

mashaal what did you get on your subject tests?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Preech said:


> I was curious if Pakistani medical schools screen their students for drug usage. So far I have found little on the subject, so I was hoping that a few of you would know. I am particularly interested in tests for THC. Do any of the schools at DUHS test?
> 
> Thank you. #laugh


#laugh#laugh#laugh


----------



## Preech (May 17, 2011)

Lovely. I was just worried because I know that there is NO way I would pass one of those tests right now.

Not like I will continue while I am attending med school. Gotta stay focused!


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

talib said:


> mashaal what did you get on your subject tests?


Haha, I got higher than 550  
Honestly, that's all you need. No need to fret over admission too much. Inshallah you'll get in.


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Preech said:


> Lovely. I was just worried because I know that there is NO way I would pass one of those tests right now.
> 
> Not like I will continue while I am attending med school. Gotta stay focused!


Hahaha, don't worry about that at all. Just stay focused on school while you're at DIMC, it's REALLY easy for even the most determined person to lose focus. And that's regardless of where you are. 
Once you get past the first 1-2 modules, then it's time to get down to business. Make sure you've got good study habits too! One of the things that hit me pretty hard is that I literally NEVER had to study in high school, for anything. Med school's different, you have to actually read your textbooks. Like, a lot. Lol, good luck!


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, Im student that is applying for Fall 2011. This may be a lot to ask but can u please list all the dos and donts, pros and cons of this colleges and the students.

One of the biggest things I want to know is. How is the behavior of the students? especially boys? I have heard some very bad things about the foreign boys students and the things they do. Since pakistan doesnt really have any laws and no one follows them, have there been any fights or drug dealing or things of that nature. I have mates that study at Nawaz Sharif Medical college and Sargodha Medical College in Punjab and they tell me over there, there have been fights between boys and in some cases boys attacking girls. And yes these are the foreigners... please elaborate on that, cause if i go there I dont want to get caught up with some messed up people roaming my hostel looking for people to abuse and exploit.


Ive gotten the expression from some people that the kind to males that come to medschool in pakistan are the ones that for one cannot get admission is there own countries, are local outcasts from there own society and have been forced here by there parents that dont have a clue about there filthy minded ways. On top of that they feel superior to locals and engage in conflict with one another as mentioned before. 

this will either sound totally nuts or right on the money, so please let me know as soon as you can. Im going to this college to learn medicine and i want to know what im getting into before hand. 

thanks, 

Abdul-Azeem Niazi
Manchester,UK


----------



## Preech (May 17, 2011)

You scare me a little MartyParty...

Not everyone from different countries are hooligans.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Ditto.


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

yea, i know.. thats why im asking and not assuming.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

What exactly are you asking


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

what is the safety situation within DIMC? ie amongst the students

Are they the type that came to study or cause trouble for others?

A general answer would be sufficient


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^You'll find a mix of both at any school, but the majority will accept you as long as you try your best to fit in and treat others the way you'd like to be treated.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

No mate. Its relatively safe just don't act royal and stuff. And No Attitude please otherwise you are fine. This is what I learned and if there's no way just don't back down.


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

DIMC is pretty safe, alhamdullilah. No need to worry about the students. We know how to behave ourselves, thank you very much.


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

well thats a relief to hear.


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

shaman mate, thanks for an honest answer without the need to resort to sarcasm like others on the forum. The reason I'm asking this is because most foreigners like to forget who they really are when they come to Pakistan. like you said, acting royal. lol that's right on the money bruv. If you read what I wrote above you will see what I mean. Honestly, some of the things going on with these animal foreigners in other med colleges is down right filthy. 

I just want to be sure that i can go to place where I can reach my full potential in peace. And if not, well.. I got no problems busting skulls if there's no other way. I'm not a b*tch, Ill defend myself if I have too. 

MartyParty
UK (Now in NY, USA)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Just wait till you actually get there before making up your mind about a place.


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

Mastah saab op ne kis college me MBBS para? How was it there?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

He went to Shifa medical. It's one of the best medical schools in Pakistan.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes I went to Shifa. All med schools in Pakistan are more or less the same. All that matters is what you make of the learning experience.

BTW- English only please unless otherwise specified at the beginning of the thread. (Please read our general forum rules.)

Thanks.


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, thats what I thought Ive been all over Pakistan already since my brother is in final year. Ive seen almost all the medical colleges and there is really no difference between them. I get the feeling some people think because they pay more money in fees they feel there in the best college. 

Btw, I heard theres no hostel arrangement in Shifa. If thats true then where does the $18 000 go exactly or more nowadays.


----------



## nybeardman (Dec 3, 2010)

*Mod Edit: Your post has been deleted.
*


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Completely off topic and a double post. Read our general forum rules.


----------



## nybeardman (Dec 3, 2010)

> Hi
> I am in the united states. I got an 851/1100 which I hear is good for ibcc I got 650 in bio but chem and physics I got 500 which is fifty points less then required. Do u think Pakistani med schools such as army medical and fauji will accept international students because the charge them more mony. Please reply . Thanks


*[Mod Edit]: Off-topic and once again, a double post.*


----------

